# Gallego: añosa



## julie64990

Bonjour

je ne trouve pas la signification de ce qui semble être le verbe "añosar".

  la phrase est la suivante: "Gabrieliño se le clavó una espina y se le encentó un pie. Ella se lo lava y añosa y mandó cocinar hierbas."


 Il s'agit d'une pièce de  théâtre d'Alvaro Cunquiero (Rogelia en Finisterre"). "Ella" est une  femme plus ou moins inconnue, et ici un homme par d'elle, de ce qu'elle a  fait pour le dénommé Gabriel. Selon les personnages elle est considérée  de points de vue très différents, et ici on retrouve l'image de  Marie-Madeleine qui lave les pieds de Jésus dans la Bible (référence  omniprésente dans cet oeuvre.) Les régionalismes (galiciens  particulièrement) étant courants dans cette pièce, je suis dans le doute  et je ne sais pas trop ou poster ce message.


 Si quelqu'un entend cet appel...!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Ence(n)tar* es una forma dialectal que se usa pronominalmente o en absoluto en este sentido (sobre todo es verbo común en la lengua con el significado de 'empezar algo'), cuando significa '_infectarse una herida_'. *Añosar* será verbo cunqueiriano (quiere decir que no pertenece al gallego común) y con muchas posibilidades de ser una 'invención' o hallazgo verbal de Cunqueiro, siempre muy lúdico en su literatura. Supongo que viene de *añas*, un pequeño haz de hierbas, con lo que *añosar* significaría '_poner un emplasto_'.


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> *Ence(n)tar* es una forma dialectal que se usa pronominalmente o en absoluto en este sentido (sobre todo es verbo común en la lengua con el significado de 'empezar algo'), cuando significa '_infectarse una herida_'. *Añosar* será verbo cunqueiriano (quiere decir que no pertenece al gallego común) y con muchas posibilidades de ser una 'invención' o hallazgo verbal de Cunqueiro, siempre muy lúdico en su literatura. Supongo que viene de *añas*, un pequeño haz de hierbas, con lo que *añosar* significaría '_poner un emplasto_'.



Aunque sea _off-topic_, es curioso que también en catalán exista el verbo *encetar *con los dos sentidos que propone Xiao: empezar (en sentido amplio) y desollar, levantar un trozo de piel.


----------



## jazyk

_Encetar _también existe en español y en portugués, pero no me parece una palabra muy común en ninguna de las dos lenguas.


----------



## Lurrezko

jazyk said:


> _Encetar _también existe en español y en portugués, pero no me parece una palabra muy común en ninguna de las dos lenguas.



Gracias por la información. En catalán es un verbo frecuente, pero en español no lo he oído jamás. Saludos


----------



## julie64990

XiaoRoel said:


> *Ence(n)tar* es una forma dialectal que se usa pronominalmente o en absoluto en este sentido (sobre todo es verbo común en la lengua con el significado de 'empezar algo'), cuando significa '_infectarse una herida_'. *Añosar* será verbo cunqueiriano (quiere decir que no pertenece al gallego común) y con muchas posibilidades de ser una 'invención' o hallazgo verbal de Cunqueiro, siempre muy lúdico en su literatura. Supongo que viene de *añas*, un pequeño haz de hierbas, con lo que *añosar* significaría '_poner un emplasto_'.




muchisimas gracias XiaoRoel!
un saludo,


----------

